

Max Levchin wants to see more startups trying for bigger things - hornbaker
http://www.technologyreview.com/qa/428186/max-levchin/

======
FredBrach
I think that one thing to do for that is stopping spreading the word: "don't
re-invent the wheel". Because inventing is hard, it is a discipline and
without 10000 hours of practice, one would probably never invents anything
big. And to have 10000 hours of practice, one must re-invent a lot of wheels.

I see that each day. I'm working with great coders, very smart and keen. Very
experimented. They are pretty fast at coding, they are fast thinkers, fast
shippers. They are pretty fast for everything...

But when they hit something new: it's disastrous. Really. Especially their
communication.

Personnaly, I'm not able to make a batch file without help... the worse is
that it's almost not exaggerated. And yet, they gives me most of the big work
because I'm the only one able to deal with it.

Another point is that we are probably at the ice age of computing. Most of the
"invented things" should be re-invented a couple more times. After all what is
"an invented thing"? Can we say that I have invented the numbers if I have
invented the roman numerals?

For me, there is no doubt, we should spread the word: invent the wheel.

